# Robot esquiva obstaculos



## frogfrog1000 (Abr 26, 2006)

que tal, me dejaron hacer un robot esquiva obstaculos por ultrasonido
estuve investigando y estan bastante caros los sensores ultrasonicos que he encontrado hasta el momento, digamos 300 dolares.
Queria ver si me podrian recomendar alguno para usarlo en este proyecto y que sea con un precio mucho mas barato.
No tengo idea de cual usar, tambien lo necesito controlar con un micro hc08, por favor si alguien puede recomendarme alguno por que no tengo idea cual usar.
Para esto, si el sensor de ultrasonido tiene salida analogica lo necesito convertir a digital, que convertidor puedo usar?? puesto que vi algunos pero tienen salida en paralelo y con el hc lo necesita serial

Por favor les agradecerian me puedan ayudar
gracias


----------



## samanthamarc (May 6, 2006)

hola, bueno lo de los sensores, creo que es cosa de buscarle, algunos compañeros de la fac han usado ultrasonicos y no son tan caros, dejame les pregunto y te digo, va?

en cuanto a lo otro, lo mas recomendable seria comprar un conversor analogico- digital y despues con un micro mas chico o una GAL 20V8 u otro PLD lo conviertas a formato serial, para que lo puedas leer e tu micro.

saludos a todos..


----------



## andres felipe (Nov 27, 2007)

frogfrog1000, yo conozco un micro que tiene un módulo que permite la conversión analógica-digital, y además maneja comunicación serial. Es conocido como ATMEGA16(ATMEGA32). SI te interesa tener más información avisáme.


----------



## Eduardo Rodriguez (Feb 9, 2008)

Hola

Mira, hay una página web que tiene lo que necesitas a precio que considero bueno..
http://www.cebek.com/Producte.aspx?...pareja-de-emisor-y-receptor-de-ultrasonidos-#
No se como son porque nunca los he usado.
Me gustaría saber como funciona exactamente la recepción ¿Es igual que un micro?
Disculpenme que no tenga mucha idea de estos componentes ultrasónicos pues nunca he tocado esta zona de audio.
Si necesitas mas datos descargate este pdf al que también puedes ir desde la página anterior.
http://img.icnea.net/Forum/E6001/ftp/C-7210.pdf
Un saludo


----------



## Erickotto (Sep 18, 2012)

Podrias reemplazar el sensor de ultrasonido por un detector infrarrojo, detecta unos 20 a 30cm


----------

